# Boot problems with iMac G3 (Turquoise, OS 9)



## coffman14 (Feb 19, 2005)

Hello everyone. First time post here.

My girlfriend recently was given an iMac G3 with an external USB cd burner. She has been using it for some time with no problems, other than it seems to run very slowly a lot of the time. Yesterday, she tried to install the software for the cd burner and now the computer won't boot up.

What happens is that it gets to the start-up screen where it initializes different programs, only now the first icon that pops up is of a cd with the word "loading" under it. It will not progress past this point at all. We took the install cd out, but that doesn't work. We unplugged the cd burner, it still does the same thing. 

We're starting to think we'll have to do a system recovery to get it up and running again, but if anyone has any other ideas I'd be most grateful. I'm a little rusty on this sort of thing for Mac-- I did technical support for an ISP a few years ago and we mostly handled PC problems. Thanks in advance for your time and any support you can offer!


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

coffman14 said:


> Hello everyone. First time post here.
> 
> My girlfriend recently was given an iMac G3 with an external USB cd burner. She has been using it for some time with no problems, other than it seems to run very slowly a lot of the time. Yesterday, she tried to install the software for the cd burner and now the computer won't boot up.
> 
> What happens is that it gets to the start-up screen where it initializes different programs, only now the first icon that pops up is of a cd with the word "loading" under it. It will not progress past this point at all. We took the install cd out, but that doesn't work. We unplugged the cd burner, it still does the same thing....


I'm a bit confused. You say the computer with the external drive has been working fine. Why did you install software? Was it a software upgrade from the manufacturer? What product?

It sounds as if there might be an Extensions conflict, caused by the upgrade.

Try booting up the computer with Extensions turned off and nothing in the CD drive.

Turn the computer on and immediately hold the Shift key down. You should get a message that the computer is starting up with Extensions off.

If it boots up without the Extensions on, make sure you have OS 9.2.2 installed, along with all firmware upgrades from Apple for that computer. If you don't have these upgrades, get them from the apple site.

(I seem to remember that there was an extensions conflict with Apple's cd software in OS9 and a Zip external drive, but it's been a while so I don't remember exactly what it was. However, it was fixed with upgrades.)

You can try rebuilding the Desktop File. Reboot and QUICKLY hold down the Shift + Option keys. You should get a message asking if you want to rebuild the desktop file. Click OK.

If that doesn't work, try zapping the PRAM. Turn everything off. Unplug every device and plug them back in (even from the wall). Turn on the computer and QUICK, hold down the Option Key + Command Key (has an Apple icon on it) + P + R. Keep holding them down until you hear three tones. Release the keys.

There are more things to try, but those are what I'd try first.

Good luck.


----------

